# Swiftkey Flow Beta has been released!



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

yep downloading now!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Im liking it so far. Im sure itll only get better with time as it learns about my preferences. Comes with a few cool themes built in already too, which is nice.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

DIRECT LINK

http://bit.ly/skflowbeta

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone here had a chance to check out Swiftkey Flow yet? Been using it since the morning and it's pretty sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Anyone here had a chance to check out Swiftkey Flow yet? Been using it since the morning and it's pretty sweet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Been wanting to check it out, but swipe never sent me the link and I haven't gone over to the forum yet. Hows the prediction compared to the big G's implementation?


----------



## dragonash (Sep 20, 2011)

I've never used swype before, but I signed up as a beta user for flow.
It looks pretty,but is a little confusing when needing to select words. Then again, swiping is very new to me and I am trying to understand the best way to work with it. I have big hands and my thumb covers a few keys, so i never know if im right on the key or not as opposed to typing normally.

Im giving this a shot because im all for one finger texting (love how google did one finger zoom for maps)
Anything that lets you use one hand with your phone is welcomed to me! 

The prediction is a bit weird, but i guess its not using the same "learned" stuff from my original swiftkey. I guess it's learning again

I will give it a week or so to get a proper feel for it.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

masully84 said:


> I really don't care troll, don't jump in and highjack the thread with a stupid rant. Grow up. Anyways, anyone having issues installing the language pack? Can't get them to download on my phone or N7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Took me a few tries. Guessing they are just getting hit hard.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

It also took me a few tries. Working great! Much better than the 4.2 keyboard Imo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Finally got the language packs to download! Love it.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Walter White said:


> It also took me a few tries. Working great! Much better than the 4.2 keyboard Imo.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ah that's what I was looking to hear. Think I'll have to try it out. 4.2 keyboard is nice and all, but I hear swype does a better job on prediction. Thanks!


----------



## tekhinator (Sep 24, 2012)

It works pretty well.

black bean fasci....


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

mssam said:


> Ah that's what I was looking to hear. Think I'll have to try it out. 4.2 keyboard is nice and all, but I hear swype does a better job on prediction. Thanks!


The predictions have been great for me so far today.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy crap! If you don't like SwiftKey or SwiftKey Flow GTFO of the thread!!! I can't believe a thread about a keyboard got so nasty because of one persons opinion and nasty mouth. I cleaned the thread up so lets keep it on topic.

PLEASE REMEMBER NOT TO QUOTE AND ARGUE WITH PEOPLE. HIT THE REPORT BUTTON.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys at first didn't have flow working but it started working when I started using roots wiki... Weird

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Hey guys at first didn't have flow working but it started working when I started using roots wiki... Weird
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I read it doesn't work in certain apps like browsers and stuff. I kind of like that because I always hated swype for typing URLs and stuff.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay, now I am not imagining things because the flow portion does not work when I am in the old browser all. Can anyone confirm this happening to them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I read it doesn't work in certain apps like browsers and stuff. I kind of like that because I always hated swype for typing URLs and stuff.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

You beat me before I could type it... And I hate that it doesn't work for certain apps. That's a really stupid idea imho


----------



## randoodle78 (May 12, 2012)

Anyone else having issues getting it to work?
I'm stuck on enabling it. I can download a language pack but then get stuck on the next step. I select/enable the keyboard in settings and press "back" but then it still says I have to enable it. I'm in a loop of trying to enable it!

I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly 11.0 and un-installed the previous versions of SwiftKey and SK Beta.
It installed perfectly on my Nexus 7 running Jelly Belly 11.0 but not on my Gnex?!

Any ideas of how I can get it work?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mine is working but making me very mad! I am typing without lifting my finger but after a longer sentence it just shakes and loses everything. Verry annoying right now!


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been trying it on my GNex and N7 all morning. I think I like the stock keyboard better though. Mainly because of how it handles misspelled words. I cnt spel vry will.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

randoodle78 said:


> Anyone else having issues getting it to work?
> I'm stuck on enabling it. I can download a language pack but then get stuck on the next step. I select/enable the keyboard in settings and press "back" but then it still says I have to enable it. I'm in a loop of trying to enable it!
> 
> I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly 11.0 and un-installed the previous versions of SwiftKey and SK Beta.
> ...


Worked for me on jelly belly 11.0...maybe you didn't hit the back key after you selected the keyboard or something small like that. Should install tho. No problems over here...


----------



## Crby77 (Jul 19, 2012)

Having a hell of a time downloading the english pack. Been trying for 4 hours.


----------



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Having a hell of a time downloading the english pack. Been trying for 4 hours.


Just remember, it's a BETA....and the language packs take awhile cuz they're servers are probably swamped with people trying to get it. All in all, for a beta, I think it's awesome and can't wait to see it work in it's final release.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Mine is working but making me very mad! I am typing without lifting my finger but after a longer sentence it just shakes and loses everything. Verry annoying right now!


Yep. That's supposed to be it's killer feature and it's falling down pretty hard. I can't get much past 3 words before it drops them.

Also, some words are nearly impossible to enter without trying multiple times and taking your sweet time.

Not bad overall, but I won't be leaving swype anytime soon.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Holy crap! If you don't like SwiftKey or SwiftKey Flow GTFO of the thread!!! I can't believe a thread about a keyboard got so nasty because of one persons opinion and nasty mouth. I cleaned the thread up so lets keep it on topic.
> 
> PLEASE REMEMBER NOT TO QUOTE AND ARGUE WITH PEOPLE. HIT THE REPORT BUTTON.


Yes. If you want to be a dick and get away with it, while mods chime in, visit this thread.

http://rootzwiki.com...ing-about-this/


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jimmi3_T said:


> Just remember, it's a BETA....and the language packs take awhile cuz they're servers are probably swamped with people trying to get it. All in all, for a beta, I think it's awesome and can't wait to see it work in it's final release.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

You are correct sir. Overall I like it but not being in browser is a deal breaker


----------



## sofly (Sep 1, 2012)

Working for me on JellyBelly 11.0. I don't mind it, but it's predictive feature is off by a mile and half. I spend most of the time with my keyboard sending texts which I can do from my computer as well.

Honestly not sure if it's worth keeping over stock. I'll use for a few days at the very least to help them improve functionality, there's a lot of bugs here.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> You are correct sir. Overall I like it but not being in browser is a deal breaker


You mean when typing a website into the bar? I actually dont mind this, because most of the time the words arent recognized ones, and even if they are its more than one and a space is applied. Its definitely something i can get used to. But i tried to swipe a few before i realized it didnt work lol.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Barf said:


> You mean when typing a website into the bar? I actually dont mind this, because most of the time the words arent recognized ones, and even if they are its more than one and a space is applied. Its definitely something i can get used to. But i tried to swipe a few before i realized it didnt work lol.


Yes, it's in the bar at the top... As for the websites themselves, flow works..


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah it essentially works the same but has the option to swype basically. which is cool, and i've noticed how when you are using the flow that it will predict the words before you get done really well.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

When I think about it more, I am hoping swiftkey makes it an option to turn off flow for certain text input fields instead of just outright disabling it. Give us the option of a button to toggle it. That would be a great update to this.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I understand what you meant. I was just clarifying as is in beta..


----------



## randoodle78 (May 12, 2012)

Jimmi3_T said:


> Just remember, it's a BETA....and the language packs take awhile cuz they're servers are probably swamped with people trying to get it. All in all, for a beta, I think it's awesome and can't wait to see it work in it's final release.


 Well then I'm glad I'm not the only one having issues. I was looking forward to this with so much anticipation and when I couldn't install it, I was so disappointed. Now that I'm trying it out on my N7 I see where it's failing. 
I still think it's pretty great though!


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Lots of issues with some words. e.g. "its", and just punctuation in general. No idea how to swipe and use question mark,period, etc as well.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Too bad the flow feature doesn't work in half my apps.

It doesn't even work in gmail...


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

I have seen a few different posts about "flow" not working in certain apps, and gmail. I have not found an app on my phone that it doesn't work in. It is also working in Gmail... I am sure you are performing "flow" correctly???

Will a few of you give me some app names that it isn't working in on your phones? I will download and test, if I don't already have the app.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Basically it doesn't work when you're in a search bar. Gmail works fine on mine


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Basically it doesn't work when you're in a search bar. Gmail works fine on mine


This I can confirm. I have never been able to 'Swype' correctly in a search field...


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah, no problem here


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Watch the videos on punctuation. Swipe right for ! Swipe left for ?. I think this is more accurate than swype for me. I also enjoy the word prediction. The biggest downfall for me is the implementation is not consistent. Sometimes it flows and other times it taps. Its vs it's is difficult as well.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37240-swiftkey-flow/


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

exarkun said:


> Too bad the flow feature doesn't work in half my apps.
> 
> It doesn't even work in gmail...


What's weird is it would not work in gmail for typing an email, so I switch back to the android 4.2 keyboard. Then, later today I gave it a try again, and flow worked...


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i can attest that it works in gmail for me, but not in search bar or browser search...


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

I used it and while i know it's still in beta, it's really not that much better than the 4.2 keyboard. Having said that I think that Swype beta still has a huge edge in the way it handles quick swiping, punctuations and pleural words. The whole thing where you dont have to lift your finger off the keyboard is pretty lame considering that you still have to motion over to the spacebar. Just my two cents.


----------

